# Bad gutter install



## JoeT (May 17, 2008)

I just had a new roof put on two days ago. Yesterday the new gutters were installed. The roof job went as well as could be expected but the gutters are a different story. I'm dumbfounded as to why the installer decided to omit reinstalling the 'mini' gutter on the side of the house and bypassed the downspout this gutter was draining into. The old gutters were flush with the edge of the roof but for some reason the installer decided to make the new ones stick out. They just don't look right this way and I'm not happy about it.

Here are some before/after photos which hopefully will make it very clear where I'm coming from: http://s114920633.onlinehome.us/misc/gutter/

I need to bring this matter to the roofer. I strongly feel I have a legitimate gripe about this installation. If anyone disagrees with me I'd sure appreciate knowing why. 

Thank you.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

The shingles are hanging way out there, so why shouldn't the gutter? The whole house looks kinda slapped together, IMO. Not sure what to tell ya.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

You have a valid gripe.

The first gutter should have a return to the existing downspout. The other gutters should be flush (or close ) with the edge of the shingles.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

The gutters _are_ close to the edge of the shingles.

The shingles are hanging over at least an inch the way it looks.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I see way to much overhang in the shingles like MJW say's, but the gutters appear 'from my view' to be even further out than that.

I would ask the roofer to chalk a line on the shingle overhang to have it cut back to a half inch "1/2" hanging over from end of drip edge", than cut the cutter back to where it ends right at the same distance as the new shingle over hang.
Eliminated down spout, wow, if his guys don't know how to form their own corner they can purchase one prefabbed.

If the overhang is the only things that appears out of place as far as the roof goes than they did a decent B- kinda job.
Their gutter work would be more in line with a D+.

I would gripe and if I had not all ready paid them in full for the work I would not until they took care of the issues I am griping about.

Good Luck.


----------



## JoeT (May 17, 2008)

Nuts. So the reason the gutters are sticking out so far is because the shingles are hanging out too far? No easy fix for that. 

The gutter installer came out and and apologized about the missing gutter. Said he and his crew were just tired after a long day and missed a spot. They then installed that missing gutter section. He seemed to be giving me the run around about the gutters extending out an inconsistent amount.

A representative of the roofing company is going to stop by and do a final review of the roof with me in a few days. I'll ask why the shingles are hanging out so far and why the gutters don't all extend out the same amount.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

While you're at it, check that they slope down 1" in 10'. Use a level to check it.


----------

